# How do these amps sound at bedroom volume?



## angl2k (Feb 3, 2016)

Being a metal bedroom guitarist I currently use an Engl Thunder for my bedroom jamming. It sounds pretty decent but I'm looking for a more versatile amp (the Thunder has shared eq+gain). I'm boosting the Thunder with an Empress EQ pedal.

So reading through the reviews and drooling at amp specs I want to hear some opinions about these amps at bedroom volume:

Engl Powerball 2
Engl Savage
PRS Archon
EVH 5150
Mesa Boogie Mini Rectifier 25
Peavy 6505 Plus

Currently on my shortlist are the Archon and Powerball since I heared these sound pretty good at lower volumes. Any opinions are welcome!


----------



## Krazy Kalle (Feb 3, 2016)

Wouldn't a mini variant of one them be better for only bedroom volume?

Like the Peavy 6505 MH or the Engl E606 Ironball Head?
I heard they're still loud enough for more than just [email protected] jamming,
just in case you change your mind.


----------



## angl2k (Feb 3, 2016)

Krazy Kalle said:


> Wouldn't a mini variant of one them be better for only bedroom volume?
> 
> Like the Peavy 6505 MH or the Engl E606 Ironball Head?
> I heard they're still loud enough for more than just [email protected] jamming,
> just in case you change your mind.



I like the idea of mini amps but most of them have shared EQ which I've grown to hate :/

Mesa Mini rectifier seems fine in terms of versatility but I heared Mesa's are hard to dial in and sound much better when cranked.


----------



## Sean Richardson (Feb 3, 2016)

Honestly, if you can stretch it, AXFX or Kemper and decent monitors (or even headphones).

I own a MkIV, a Soldano HR25, have had (in the quest for bedroom tones):

Mini Recto, Dark Terror, Jim Root Terror, Mk V 25, Engl Ironball, EVH5153...

The "best" is the Soldano, but it's a tube amp and still needs volume. 

The AXFX I use DAILY and my 7 year old daughter can sleep in the next room... If you want metal at low volume... Its digital


----------



## angl2k (Feb 3, 2016)

Sean Richardson said:


> Honestly, if you can stretch it, AXFX or Kemper and decent monitors (or even headphones).
> 
> I own a MkIV, a Soldano HR25, have had (in the quest for bedroom tones):
> 
> ...



The Axe FX is ridiculously expensive here in Europe (2700 euro vs 2250 usd..) so that's not an option. Same goes for the higher end Mesa's they're also very expensive in Europe.

The Kemper is an option, but I feel like I don't need _that_ many options and tweakability and amp sims. If I'm going digital I just need one amp sim that works very well no bells and whistles.


----------



## Sean Richardson (Feb 3, 2016)

Trust me... The AXEFX In Australia is stupid expensive (I have also tried the Kemper but preferred the Ax), there is also the Amplifire.

What you need to consider (and maybe take the $$$$ I have blown over the years), is that for bedroom metal tones, digital (high end digital) has no equal.

There is another option and that is the torpedo live WITH a tube amp (been there too), it's great but you essentially lack fx. 

By the time you go amp + fx + torpedo + monitors... Well your at AXFX rates


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 3, 2016)

I would say the Engls would sound the best at bedroom volumes. 

Another option would be the amp + a loadbox + your computer with impulses.


----------



## angl2k (Feb 3, 2016)

Hmm been thinking about going (semi) digital.

Lets say I put an amp through the Torpedo Live then I'll have to run the signal to a studio monitor or stage monitor?

The Torpedo does have a headphone out for late night playing which is tempting..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 3, 2016)

Pretty much how it works, yeah. You can also run it into your computer to record with, as well.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 3, 2016)

The torpedo sounds right for you. Just throwing this out there too if you don't want to go digital. Get an attenuator instead of a speaker simulator. Here is an example of one. (Two Notes also makes one, just cost a little more)

Rivera RockCrusher Power Attenuator/Load Box for Amps | Sweetwater.com

You could keep the amp you got, or get any of the ones you mentioned if you also just want to get another amp that doesn't have shared eq. This way you could still use your cab and not have to use your monitors like they were mentioning about the torpedo if that was an issue for you. If not the torpedo is a good product.


----------



## chopeth85 (Feb 3, 2016)

I have had an evh 5150III 50W and for bedroom volume is really great because the most of the distortion comes from the preamp section.

By far, the most incredible amp for bedroom use is my engl savage SE. It's so incredibly amazing at whispering volumes that it's unveliable. You can play, without boosting the amp, even arch enemy.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 3, 2016)

If you hate shared EQ, you can knock the 5150 straight off the list... unless you're referring to the 5150 III. But the original is very much a one trick pony with shred eq. An awesome granny at a thousand places killing grind uber machine one trick pony that is.

I'd say that it is well worth it to get a torpedo live or studio, and plug your amp through that for home use and recording. I'm using mine with with a host of amps. I get to really crank the amp, get awesome sounds that feel like an amp, and feel like you're playing the amp at retard volumes, but at a volume that is sane at home.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 3, 2016)

The EVH 5153 is pretty versatile and kicks ass at lower volumes. That's what I use mine for most of the time and it does the job really well. 

I think it's more important to have a smooth volume/master taper than it is to have less watts or smaller power tubes to get a good bedroom sound. I tend to prefer bigger tubes regardless of the volume needed since every el-84 based amp I've tried just didn't have a comparable amount of thump/depth or headroom. 6v6's aren't bad, but they're usually pretty woolly at higher volumes and your options are limited as far as 6v6 amps that do high gain.


----------



## laxu (Feb 3, 2016)

I would look for a used Axe-Fx II (non XL version). Sounds exactly the same as the newer XL version but should cost roughly 2000 euros. Warranty is transferable afaik.

If you want an amp, see if you can find a used Diezel Einstein. I had the combo version before I hopped on the Axe-Fx train and it was pretty killer sounding and quite versatile. Only two channels but the first one can be used for either clean, rock or metal tones via a mode switch. Second channel is just piles of gain (too much to be honest), great for metal leads or rhythms. The channel format limits it a bit (should you want clean and metal rhythm and lead you probably have to play around with your guitar volume knob for the distorted tones) but it should be in your price range and does sound good even at bedroom volumes.

Another option is its successor the D-Moll. Costs around 1800 euros new.

In any case, Diezel amps are pretty damn awesome for metal.


----------



## budda (Feb 3, 2016)

angl2k said:


> Being a metal bedroom guitarist I currently use an Engl Thunder for my bedroom jamming. It sounds pretty decent but I'm looking for a more versatile amp (the Thunder has shared eq+gain). I'm boosting the Thunder with an Empress EQ pedal.
> 
> So reading through the reviews and drooling at amp specs I want to hear some opinions about these amps at bedroom volume:
> 
> ...



Are you also planning on using this amp live as well?

I don't know what computer you have, but I use an interface (scarlett 2i4) into Garageband and I get pretty good results with headphones. GB has a lot of tweakability for its amp sims, and cover all the main bases. The effects are a little limited, but when I can bring home my board it's fine.

Given that Reaper is a free recording program and there are some good free high-gain VST's you can use, you can use your computer for home practice and the real deal for rehearsals and gigging.

Just an idea!


----------



## bnzboy (Feb 3, 2016)

I can tell you about Mesa Boogie Mini Rectifier 25; very sudden volume jump and I wasn't able to dial in good tone in low volumes


----------



## jeremyb (Feb 3, 2016)

If you wanna stay with tubes, get a Mesa MkV or MkV 25, both go down to 10W and sound great in that setting


----------



## Sean Richardson (Feb 3, 2016)

LeftOurEyes said:


> The torpedo sounds right for you. Just throwing this out there too if you don't want to go digital. Get an attenuator instead of a speaker simulator. Here is an example of one. (Two Notes also makes one, just cost a little more)
> 
> Rivera RockCrusher Power Attenuator/Load Box for Amps | Sweetwater.com
> 
> You could keep the amp you got, or get any of the ones you mentioned if you also just want to get another amp that doesn't have shared eq. This way you could still use your cab and not have to use your monitors like they were mentioning about the torpedo if that was an issue for you. If not the torpedo is a good product.



I have and use a Rockcrusher and it helps. It is also great when you want to use the line out feature and run the amp into something like an AXFX. When you use it at -20dbA it's still quite loud though. If you go to the studio setting its gets much quieter but the speakers don't move enough and it tends to make the amp sound very fizzy. The sound of a decent tube amp is still loud when in reference to "bedroom volume"...you also need to consider that to get that cranked metal amp sound, your speakers (in the speaker cab) need to resonate the cab and that only happens at volume. Works ok on smaller amps, but again, your going to spend money for an ok, or compromise solution to what you really need...

Trust me... Go digital. Buy second hand if you need to... Save your money in the long run buy doing this and thank me later!


----------



## Thanatopsis (Feb 3, 2016)

You could always go rackmount. That way you can get a smaller power amp and always have the option to get a bigger one in the future. Switching from a head to rack setup is one of the best things I've done for my rig. Unless some random ridiculously good deal on something comes my way that catches my eye, I don't think I'll ever get another head.


----------



## jc986 (Feb 3, 2016)

I've owned several of the amps on your list as well as many others and the best tube amps I've played for bedroom volumes are the PRS Archon, EVH 5153, and ENGL (pretty much any ENGL) in that order. I've never played a "mini" head that I liked for metal. They tend to lose something IMO when going down to EL84's. I would not recommend the Peavey 6505+ as the taper on the Peavey's volume jumps to very loud very quickly with hardly any middle ground. 

It will also depend highly on your definition of "bedroom" volume.


----------



## Jaek-Chi (Feb 3, 2016)

I can vouch for the Savage. Surprisingly good at low volumes through a Vader 4x12. I had a major urge to play last night at 10.30pm after work, and that's one of the only times i've had it so low. Doesn't have a massive volume jump. If you can afford it, i say go for it. 

6505+ has almost no versatility next to the Savage. 

Heard great things of the Archon and 5153, but ive not had the pleasure of personally sitting and fiddling with one for an extended period of time.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Feb 3, 2016)

The Archon sounds amazing at bedroom volume. I don't even have to flip the bright switch on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL8Ac6OZxRE

This may be a little louder than you intend, but it wasn't loud enough to warrant earplugs or anything of the sort. It can get quieter.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Feb 4, 2016)

bnzboy said:


> I can tell you about Mesa Boogie Mini Rectifier 25; very sudden volume jump and I wasn't able to dial in good tone in low volumes



I have found this to be the case as well - a Dual Rec is better for the bedroom actually, the Reborn model especially... but I wouldn't recommend any of them for bedroom use to begin with


----------



## angl2k (Feb 4, 2016)

Wow so much input! Let's see if I can reply to all 



budda said:


> Are you also planning on using this amp live as well?
> 
> I don't know what computer you have, but I use an interface (scarlett 2i4) into Garageband and I get pretty good results with headphones. GB has a lot of tweakability for its amp sims, and cover all the main bases. The effects are a little limited, but when I can bring home my board it's fine.
> 
> ...



No plans for live playing atm but it's always nice to have that option  I have tried amp sims and I've not really been able to dial in a good tone. Also I had quite the latency while playing.



bnzboy said:


> I can tell you about Mesa Boogie Mini Rectifier 25; very sudden volume jump and I wasn't able to dial in good tone in low volumes



Hmm good to hear that. So the Mini rec is off my list. Thanks!



jeremyb said:


> If you wanna stay with tubes, get a Mesa MkV or MkV 25, both go down to 10W and sound great in that setting



The regular Mark V is too expensive for me. I'm gonna listen to some more clips of the Mark V 25 but not sure if I like EL84's hehe.



Sean Richardson said:


> I have and use a Rockcrusher and it helps. It is also great when you want to use the line out feature and run the amp into something like an AXFX. When you use it at -20dbA it's still quite loud though. If you go to the studio setting its gets much quieter but the speakers don't move enough and it tends to make the amp sound very fizzy. The sound of a decent tube amp is still loud when in reference to "bedroom volume"...you also need to consider that to get that cranked metal amp sound, your speakers (in the speaker cab) need to resonate the cab and that only happens at volume. Works ok on smaller amps, but again, your going to spend money for an ok, or compromise solution to what you really need...
> 
> Trust me... Go digital. Buy second hand if you need to... Save your money in the long run buy doing this and thank me later!



By bedroom volume I mean the volume threshhold which does not get me neighbor aggro  So I can turn it up a bit of course. If only Fractal Audio made a stripped version of the Axe FX 



Thanatopsis said:


> You could always go rackmount. That way you can get a smaller power amp and always have the option to get a bigger one in the future. Switching from a head to rack setup is one of the best things I've done for my rig. Unless some random ridiculously good deal on something comes my way that catches my eye, I don't think I'll ever get another head.



Sounds good but won't a smaller power amp have different tubes etc? I kinda like my 5881 (6L6'ish) tubes in my Engl.



jc986 said:


> I've owned several of the amps on your list as well as many others and the best tube amps I've played for bedroom volumes are the PRS Archon, EVH 5153, and ENGL (pretty much any ENGL) in that order. I've never played a "mini" head that I liked for metal. They tend to lose something IMO when going down to EL84's. I would not recommend the Peavey 6505+ as the taper on the Peavey's volume jumps to very loud very quickly with hardly any middle ground.
> 
> It will also depend highly on your definition of "bedroom" volume.



Thanks for the input. That's +1 for the Archon. I heared it had FX loop problems though. Any experience with that?



Jaek-Chi said:


> I can vouch for the Savage. Surprisingly good at low volumes through a Vader 4x12. I had a major urge to play last night at 10.30pm after work, and that's one of the only times i've had it so low. Doesn't have a massive volume jump. If you can afford it, i say go for it.
> 
> 6505+ has almost no versatility next to the Savage.
> 
> Heard great things of the Archon and 5153, but ive not had the pleasure of personally sitting and fiddling with one for an extended period of time.



Thanks. This definately puts the Savage on my list 



MattThePenguin said:


> The Archon sounds amazing at bedroom volume. I don't even have to flip the bright switch on.
> 
> 
> 
> This may be a little louder than you intend, but it wasn't loud enough to warrant earplugs or anything of the sort. It can get quieter.




Yea bedroom volume doesn't mean whisper quiet. Just enough volume to open up the amp because for late night playing I can live with a lesser tone 



1b4n3z said:


> I have found this to be the case as well - a Dual Rec is better for the bedroom actually, the Reborn model especially... but I wouldn't recommend any of them for bedroom use to begin with



Yea heared good sounds from the Dual Rec but at building shaking volume levels 

So the Archon does get good reviews and it sounds decent at low(er) volumes. The 50 watter has a half power switch to bring it down to 25 watts. My GAS is at an all time high at the moment


----------



## Elric (Feb 4, 2016)

Buying a ginormous high wattage head for bedroom playing when there are so many killer lunchbox heads and modelers is ridiculous IMHO. It will likely not sound anywhere near as good no matter what kind of 'eq' it has... Higher wattage designs are simply designed for an entirely different application than home practice.

Amplifire/KPA/Helix (just use the one or two models you need) or 6505mh (FX loop+EQ pedal if the amps tone stack is not enough) would be a million times better at low volumes than 100W tube head.


----------



## jc986 (Feb 4, 2016)

angl2k said:


> Thanks for the input. That's +1 for the Archon. I heared it had FX loop problems though. Any experience with that?



The first runs of the 100 watt Archon had some issues that PRS will resolve at no charge if you send it back to them. However anything made in late 2014 onward shouldn't have any issues. I have an Archon that was made in October of 2015 and it has no problems at all with the loop. I don't believe the 50 watt head ever had the same sort of loop issues.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 4, 2016)

I love my Archon for quiet jamming so that gets my vote!


----------



## jc986 (Feb 4, 2016)

Elric said:


> Buying a ginormous high wattage head for bedroom playing when there are so many killer lunchbox heads and modelers is ridiculous IMHO. It will likely not sound anywhere near as good no matter what kind of 'eq' it has... Higher wattage designs are simply designed for an entirely different application than home practice.
> 
> Amplifire/KPA/Helix (just use the one or two models you need) or 6505mh (FX loop+EQ pedal if the amps tone stack is not enough) would be a million times better at low volumes than 100W tube head.



With modelers I don't necessarily disagree with you but my experience with the lower wattage tube heads has been disappointing. I prefer using my 100w tube heads for practice volumes over anything else I've tried. The mini tube heads need to get beyond what most would consider bedroom volumes before they sound their best IMO and at that volume you are better off with the headroom a 100w amp provides. The actual volume difference between a 25w tube amp and a 100w tube amp is less than you might expect. The real advantage of the lower wattage tube amps is to be able to crank them to power tube saturation at lower volumes than you would need to with a 100w tube amp. However, for most metal styles the tone is coming from the preamp primarily anyway so getting that power tube breakup is not really desirable.


----------



## angl2k (Feb 4, 2016)

Elric said:


> Buying a ginormous high wattage head for bedroom playing when there are so many killer lunchbox heads and modelers is ridiculous IMHO. It will likely not sound anywhere near as good no matter what kind of 'eq' it has... Higher wattage designs are simply designed for an entirely different application than home practice.
> 
> Amplifire/KPA/Helix (just use the one or two models you need) or 6505mh (FX loop+EQ pedal if the amps tone stack is not enough) would be a million times better at low volumes than 100W tube head.



Most of the lunchbox sized amps only have shared eq's. They also have different tubes than the 50/100 watters. Also they're still loud.. I had a Blackheart Killer Ant and it's loud even with 0.25 watts.

Also going digital requires a large investment in speakers/PA/monitors.. I'd rather reuse the 1x12 cab I already have.


----------



## budda (Feb 4, 2016)

If you're having trouble dialing in on an amp sim, I'm not sure a real amp is magically going to fix the issue.


----------



## laxu (Feb 4, 2016)

jc986 said:


> With modelers I don't necessarily disagree with you but my experience with the lower wattage tube heads has been disappointing. I prefer using my 100w tube heads for practice volumes over anything else I've tried. The mini tube heads need to get beyond what most would consider bedroom volumes before they sound their best IMO and at that volume you are better off with the headroom a 100w amp provides. The actual volume difference between a 25w tube amp and a 100w tube amp is less than you might expect. The real advantage of the lower wattage tube amps is to be able to crank them to power tube saturation at lower volumes than you would need to with a 100w tube amp. However, for most metal styles the tone is coming from the preamp primarily anyway so getting that power tube breakup is not really desirable.



I agree. I used to have an Egnater that went between 10 to 100W using a switch at the back. There wasn't much difference in volume but a big difference in feel. Basically the lower the wattage, the looser the bottom end and sweeter the top end. This is great for classic rock stuff but not so much for metal, I always used the 50 or 100W setting there.

Plus the mini heads often have a lot less bells and whistles compared to their bigger brethren.


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Feb 4, 2016)

The 6505+ goes from nothing to very loud real quick. I don't like the mini rec in general, but it wasn't good for low volume especially. My Engl Blackmore sounds great at low volume. I'd just get an attenuator, then you can use whatever you want.


----------



## Winger (Feb 4, 2016)

If you're looking for a ginormous head to use it at bedroom volumes, try the Bugera Trirec Infimium. You can drop the watts from 100 to just 1. It has 3 channels with separate eqs. Inexpensive new and even more so used. Here's a recent review.



link


----------



## Asphyxia (Feb 4, 2016)

I just had two 6505mh's returned both of them. Both crapped out after 10 minutes.
It has no master volume control and even the one watt was pretty loud for bedroom.
I now have an Randall diavlo rd 5 on order it does have a master volume.
I'll post back with results.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 4, 2016)

Asphyxia said:


> I just had two 6505mh's returned both of them. Both crapped out after 10 minutes.
> It has no master volume control and even the one watt was pretty loud for bedroom.
> I now have an Randall diavlo rd 5 on order it does have a master volume.
> I'll post back with results.



I have the 6505mh and a Randall RD1C both(same sound as the RD5). I think the Peavy sounds slightly better, but the randall is really good. Im not sure about the 5 watt as I have the 1 watt, but I run mine through a 4x12 cab and it sounds really good. It can get really loud, but doesn't have to be. The only problem with them Id say is that its only one channel and has limited eq. I didnt mind these as I was using it as a practice amp but the OP wants seperate eq, which the Randall (or 6505mh for that matter) does not have, and has less eq than he already has. The eq can be solved with a pedal though in the fx loop and at least my 1 watt does sound really good at bedroom levels. 

BTW even though the 6505mh didn't have a master volume (it does have volume control though) that won't make the Randall any better, though I do think the Randall is designed better for lower volumes. The 6505 volume will depend on the pre and post gain levels to determine how loud it gets, but with the Randall RD5, as the gain is turned up the volume will need to be turned down to keep the same volume. So even though the knobs have different names over them, they still control the amp in a very similar way in regard to volume. Raising the gain on the Randall will make it louder even if you do not touch the master volume. The only major differnce is with the 6505 each channel has its own gain so its own volume control as well, where as an amp with a volume knob is usually a global control that affects all the channels (which the RD5 only has one anyway).


----------



## angl2k (Feb 5, 2016)

Winger said:


> If you're looking for a ginormous head to use it at bedroom volumes, try the Bugera Trirec Infimium. You can drop the watts from 100 to just 1. It has 3 channels with separate eqs. Inexpensive new and even more so used. Here's a recent review.
> 
> 
> 
> link




I've heared good and bad things about Bugera. Most seem to agree that their reliability is not very good. Not sure if I want to gamble 

I've looked at the Randall Diavlo heads and the 100 watter seems to share EQ?

Man if only amp manufacturers dropped the bells and whistles I don't need and just put some more EQ knobs in their amps hehe


----------



## shadow070 (Feb 5, 2016)

My 2 cents.

I used to have the Engl SE.
When using in 50 or 100 watt mode i always preffered the 100 watt mode. The amount of volume didnt matter, so when playing at home or band practise. 

I got rid of that amp and have been using a Herbert from then on. I dont play out anymore so its been used for home use.
So lower output might not be your cup of tea, so if posible try before you buy.

When im alone i can fire it up and im looking for a good solution. Ill be getting a torpedo live so i can use it at anytime, and at night to be able to just use headphones. 

Even now if i want to play at really low volumes it sounds quite amazing for it being a tube amp. The sound isnt the same as running the amp louder but i still have a tube driven dynamic responce and it does the job.

Yes its a expensive amp but i would still try others in your situation. Also when playing at really low volumes maybe a clean boost might help. 

The lunch box amps i havent tried, but the clips online are really good. Try them out. 
I dont have any experiance with axe fx or kemper but the clips sounds really good, if its within your budget try it out.

I have been using software for a while just because i play most of my time at night and my wife is sleeping. Last week i played the amp again. I noticed my technique changed a bit. The amp is unforgiving when it comes to technique, notes didnt ring out that good and actually it sounded to sloppy. Software is different, so im going to start to play on my amp more ofton. 

This is my experiance with it, but thats why for practising i want to stay away from just software alone. 

Good luck and enjoy figuring out whats best for you, i know ido 

Edit:
My brother has a powerball, they sound really good to. The clips of the Archon i heard where amazing. Out of the two if the Archon is how i hear the clips i would go with the Archon and use it with a torpedo live. 
Good clean channel, sick rythem and lead tone.


----------



## Arkeion (Feb 5, 2016)

Since the honeymoon with my Archon 100 is over, I'm considering going digital. Love the amp. It has a great sound, and is very versatile, but it isn't very practical for my bedroom usage, and my future playing live shows is very much looking nonexistent. I know you're deadset on a 100 watt head right now, but once the newness fades, you'll likely wish you could get a do-over.

It's very easy to dial in a clean tone at any volume. The amp plays a wonderful clean tone. Getting heavy was a little different story. It's easy to dial in a modern metal tone, but it's hard to dial in a modern metal tone that doesn't sound.. cookie cutter? It took a lot of experimentation with an OD before I was happy with my sound. I'm playing through an Orange 2x12 with V30s. One thing I've noticed about the amp is how responsive the Presence knob is on the lead channel. You can get a large array of sounds just by setting everything else at noon-ish, and sweeping the Presence knob to your liking. This is actually how I've noticed most people using the amp, and it fit right in line with how I tweaked mine. The Archon DOES sound good (just good, but a hell of a lot better than the 6505+ I had) at low volume, but it isn't going to have that thump you're looking for. That thump simply doesn't come at lower volumes, on any amp.

If I knew then what I know now, I'd have gone digital. Not because I'm dissatisfied with my Archon, but because it isn't practical for me. So while I highly recommend the amp if you've got a little time to fiddle with it and you're set on a tube amp head, I highly recommend going digital at the same time if you're a bedroom player like myself. 

Hope this helped. I could probably find some time to record some short videos on my iPhone of the Archon if you're interested in hearing it at low volumes with some different body wood/pickup configurations.


----------



## jc986 (Feb 5, 2016)

These clips were recorded with the master volume at 1 or less:

Archon unboosted: https://soundcloud.com/guitarjunkie986/prs-archon-unboosted-bright-on

Archon boosted: https://soundcloud.com/guitarjunkie986/archon-boosted-bright-off


----------



## jc986 (Feb 5, 2016)

Since you were also considering the EVH, here are a couple clips also at a pretty low volume: 

Blue channel w/boost: https://soundcloud.com/guitarjunkie986/evh-blue-boosted

Red channel no boost: https://soundcloud.com/guitarjunkie986/evh-red-unboosted


----------



## Arkeion (Feb 5, 2016)

jc986 said:


> These clips were recorded with the master volume at 1 or less:
> 
> Archon unboosted: https://soundcloud.com/guitarjunkie9...sted-bright-on
> 
> Archon boosted: https://soundcloud.com/guitarjunkie9...ted-bright-off



Links are broken!


----------



## jc986 (Feb 5, 2016)

Should be fixed now.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 5, 2016)

angl2k said:


> By bedroom volume I mean the volume threshhold which does not get me neighbor aggro  So I can turn it up a bit of course. If only Fractal Audio made a stripped version of the Axe FX



Have you seen the Fractal AX-8? It's a floorboard-based, slightly stripped down version of the Axe FX. If I remember correctly, the main stuff they cut out were some of the crazy crystalizer and vocoder effects and the option to run two amps and cabs in full stereo.


----------



## protest (Feb 5, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> Since the honeymoon with my Archon 100 is over, I'm considering going digital. Love the amp. It has a great sound, and is very versatile, but it isn't very practical for my bedroom usage, and my future playing live shows is very much looking nonexistent. *I know you're deadset on a 100 watt head right now, but once the newness fades, you'll likely wish you could get a do-over.*



Playing out is looking non existent in my future as well, and I want a wall of 100w amps.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Feb 5, 2016)

angl2k said:


> Sounds good but won't a smaller power amp have different tubes etc? I kinda like my 5881 (6L6'ish) tubes in my Engl.


Yeah, unless you went with a solid state power amp. All the under 50w tube power amps I'm aware of use EL84s. I agree with you, I'm more of a 6L6 fan than anything else too. It's too bad nobody makes something with a single 6L6 or EL34. I have to say though, while it's not as good as when turned up more, my Classic 60/60 gets pretty good tones at volumes I can play at in the middle of the night in my apartment. For a little while I pulled the tubes form one channel to only use one 60w channel for home use. But after a gig a couple years ago I left them in when I got home and ended up leaving it that way and still get great late night tone. While it's still perfectly good tone for jamming by myself late at night, I would love to try an attenuator some day because while the tone I get turned way down is more than acceptable for just playing at home, I think my rig sounds awesome when it's turned up more. I've actually never had a rig I liked as much as I do the Rockmaster(slightly modded) & Classic 60/60 combo.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanatopsis said:


> All the under 50w tube power amps I'm aware of use EL84s.



The Randall Diavlo 20 watt uses 6L6 tubes. We already mentioned the problem of shared eq though. You could always just use an eq pedal for that or since the price of it is only $474, you could just get 2 (or another amp in this price range as well) and just A/B them. Two $500 amps is the same as one $1000 as far as cost and you've already mentioned stuff that cost much more than that. I think the eq pedal with one amp that has shared eq would be more economical though.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Feb 6, 2016)

Elric said:


> Buying a ginormous high wattage head for bedroom playing when there are so many killer lunchbox heads and modelers is ridiculous IMHO. It will likely not sound anywhere near as good no matter what kind of 'eq' it has... Higher wattage designs are simply designed for an entirely different application than home practice.
> 
> Amplifire/KPA/Helix (just use the one or two models you need) or 6505mh (FX loop+EQ pedal if the amps tone stack is not enough) would be a million times better at low volumes than 100W tube head.


I use a 100 watt rhodes gemini for bedroom practice and at whisper quite volumes it sounds worlds better than any lunchbox could ever dream of sounding  
My recommendations for low volume would be archon/5150 III if you're just needing to play quiet enough to not piss of your neighbors this will do that extremely well. imo engl sounds like fizzy fizzy poo at anything under ear plug volume.


----------



## MajorTom (Feb 6, 2016)

For what it's worth I use 8 bedroom or apartment friendly size amps, I run 4 Orange Micro Dark Terrors and 4 Blackstar HT- 5R, I run these amps in pairs - so that is two amps per guitar. I use the Orange Micro Dark Terror amps for teaching, the main reason why I bought these amps is that on the day I went shopping for neighbour friendly amps I bumped into my electric guitar student in the guitar shop, and it turned out that he uses the Orange Micro Dark Terror at home himself, so I figured why not and bought 2 pairs of these amps to use for teaching so that the sound he produces during his lessons is achievable at home for him. On the same day I also bought the Blackstar HT - 5R's, I like these amps better, for lack of a better terms I find them a lot more 'ballsy' with a lot more grunt, these are the amps I use whenever I want to play for myself at home, jam with friends or generally reherse with an electric guitar at neighbour friendly volumes - I usually practice new material with an acoustic guitar long before I start practicing it on an electric guitar yet alone an amped electric guitar.

Don't misunderstand me, there is nothing wrong with the Orange Micro Dark Terror amps, in fact they are extremely impressive and sound very very good, especially considering the price of them, they even have an efects loop, they just don't come close enough to matching the sound in the head of somebody who has been playing JCM 800's for over 10 years. One word of caution with regards to the Orange Micro range of amps, the Mirco Dark Terror - the black one, has more features than the Micro Terror - the white one, this is basically in the form of the headphones output, the Micro Dark Terror - the black one, has a better headphone output that emulates the sound of cabs, the Micro Dark Terror - the white one, does not have this feature, if you are not planning to use headphones with this amp, this feature makes no difference to you, but if you are planning to use headphones with this amp it is something to be aware of and take into consideration.

I personally don't rate modeling amps, maybe it's because I was brought up with valve amps, or maybe it's because I don't want to have to relearn how to use an amp all over again and how to get 'my sound' from a modeling amp, but I have yet to find yet alone hear a modeling amp do justice to the valve amp it is meant to be emulating. Like I said this could be because I'm a bit of an old fashioned traditionalist and holding on to the old ways of doing things.


----------



## op1e (Feb 6, 2016)

I think what everybody misses with the whole "Bedroom Amp" thing is the cab, not the head. If its a metal amp that gets all its gain from the preamp, the power section is nearly irrelevant. The problem is CABINET INVOLVEMENT. Higher wattage and multiple speaker setups sound totally different from whisper to band volume. My 2x12 has Legends and 4x12 has Legends/Swamps and they sound bright at low volume. Get an oversized 1x12 with a lower wattage speaker and almost any head will work for this application.


----------



## RuiNs777 (Feb 6, 2016)

angl2k said:


> So reading through the reviews and drooling at amp specs I want to hear some opinions about these amps at bedroom volume:
> 
> Engl Powerball 2
> Engl Savage
> ...



ENGL Powerball 2- Have never tried one.
ENGL Savage- Sounds amazing at low volumes. One of the greatest amps ever made.
PRS Archon- Have never tried one.
EVH 5150- The 50 watt is probably the king of bedroom amps. Sounds absolutely amazing at bedroom volumes.
Mesa Boogie Mini Rectifier 25- Sounds decent at low volumes but it is known for not having the classic Mesa rectifier tone people look for. 
Peavey 6505+- Sounds horrible at low volumes. All you will hear is a weak, dull tone. Its a fizz-machine.

To add to the list, I recently got an ENGL Fireball 100 and it also sounds amazing at low volumes.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 8, 2016)

With all these questions, I always recommend the following:

- A THD Hotplate. This will allow you to use tube ams with 50-100w power stages at home (even ones with higher ratings) and does the job really well. You can cook the power amp, and set the volume to a decent level. Highly recommended.

- Torpedo Live/Studio. Plug in amp, and just play through this. Getting the studio has revolutionised my playing at home (I have exceptionally thin walls and can hear conversations the neighbours have, which sucks) as it's full tube tone at home friendly levels. It also records awesome tones as well, and retains the feel of laying a tube amp.

With one of those two things you can have bedroom volume AND the amp you want. I hear lots of bad things of lunch box amps, from el84's not being great to crapping out and it just not sounding like it's bigger more muscular counterpart. You have to realise a lot of the character of some amps lies in the power tubes and how they are run.


----------



## angl2k (Feb 8, 2016)

7 Dying Trees said:


> With all these questions, I always recommend the following:
> 
> - A THD Hotplate. This will allow you to use tube ams with 50-100w power stages at home (even ones with higher ratings) and does the job really well. You can cook the power amp, and set the volume to a decent level. Highly recommended.
> 
> ...



I'm warming up to the idea of a Torpedo Live. So I can just plug my headphones in (I have a simple Shure SRH440) and also route the signal to my interface right?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 8, 2016)

angl2k said:


> I'm warming up to the idea of a Torpedo Live. So I can just plug my headphones in (I have a simple Shure SRH440) and also route the signal to my interface right?


Yep.

I run my amps straight into my Torpedo Studio, then just the digital out/xlr out straight to my interface, and play through that and my monitors. Works awesome that way.

It also emans you can record your nice tube amps at home AND get an awesome result. I've tried palmers, hotplates into impulses, preamp otus into impulses, iso cabs, everything to get my amps sounding like they do in the wild, and the torpedo stuff is the first stuff I've used where the feel of playing the amp is there, and the sound, and the sesne of it moving air.


----------



## robski92 (Feb 8, 2016)

I have the 6505+ combo and I think it sounds pretty good at bedroom volumes!


----------

